# obsessive shoulder licking



## Johntymouse (Jun 5, 2011)

In between organizing me and planning world domination, Gilbert (male, 13 years, neutered, DSH) is licking both shoulders again and again. He has been doing it so obsessively that the fur there has changed from its normal grey to a reddish brown. He's healthy, flea-free and not stressed so far as I know - what is going on?


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I don't know, but any behavioral change could be the signs of a problem.
Our furry friends are very stoic, they don't let us know when they are ill or in pain.


----------



## Johntymouse (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks, Cooncat and Mary. If Gilbert keeps on with the constant shoulder licking I'll take him to the vet and see if there's a real problem. I asked him last night what was going on, but as always he looked enigmatic and stayed silent.


----------

